
I became a Perl 5 programmer by mistake - lizmat
https://mcturra2000.wordpress.com/2020/01/25/i-became-a-perl-5-programmer-by-mistake/
======
forgotmypw38
>My reasoning is that it is ubiquitous (on Unix platforms at least), fast and
likely to be preinstalled. I use my accounting program a lot, and I often
tinker with various flavours of Unix. With a P5 implementation I can start
from a clean Linux distro, bootstrap my user account from a git repo, and my
program is ready to go straight out of the gate.

QFT

